# Almost kit-free (pen 5)



## KDM (Mar 29, 2010)

This is another step closer to a kit-free pen. Mahogany again (whatever, I like it and I have loads of it). It's another twister, based on a slimline transmission. The top twists to reveal the dangerous end. The interesting bit about this pen is that rather than having a decorative band seperating the two halves, I've shoved the bottom part up inside the top part.







The second photo shows off the CA finish a bit better. I found a new CA glue which is a bit more like a gel and it seems to be great as a filler, but I'm still finishing with a couple of coats of my runny fast CA glue.

The trasnmission, ink cart and pen tube are the only "kit" parts. The nib end, I turned myself out of a brass bar. I find the slimline nib ends are just too long.





Next time, I'm going to try to make thebottom part go all teh way down to the point, with just a tiny brass tube 2mm internal dia to guide the writing end. The idea is to reduce the number of visible non-wood components.

Do you like my robot pen-holder? Now, I'm off to read that tutorial on photographing pens, because my photos are woeful!


----------



## glycerine (Mar 29, 2010)

I would definitely consider that kitless.  You can buy transmissions seperatly as well as the brass tubes...  Looks good.  great job.


----------



## KDM (Mar 29, 2010)

glycerine said:


> I would definitely consider that kitless.  You can buy transmissions seperatly as well as the brass tubes...  Looks good.  great job.



Many thanks.

Yep. Just waiting for 20 of them to arrive from eBay. Also, bought a 3ft length of brass tube.

Now I REALLY need to figure out how to make a decent clip. I have some brass sheet and some fine brass rod.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 29, 2010)

It's definitely on it's way to being a kitless, Now you get to figure out some clip arrangement, I've heard that Stainless Steel wire from hobby shops works real nice.


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a great start Ken . My first attempts looked very similar . Once you get the mechanics of kitless design you can start refining the styles and shapes . check out this thread for some ideas and answers to questions you will have as you progress http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=36211 This is a challenge 
I had started awhile back when I first got hooked on the kitless addiction . There are a number of great examples of kitless design including a totally kitless design that didn't even use a transmission .
Clips will come in time .


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 29, 2010)

The red, yellow and black wires are not attached on the "grippper".


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Mar 30, 2010)

It looks way cool.  The robotic helper as well.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the link Butch! There is some really good reading and amazing work in that there thread!


----------



## KDM (Mar 30, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> The red, yellow and black wires are not attached on the "grippper".


Yeah. That's a mod I'm making to the original robot. I've added grayscale discs inside the joints with a phototransistor pointing at each. I hope to use this to read back the joint position. I've got a bunch of telecomms relays and made a serial interface to switch them on and off. The plan is to have teh robot controlled from a PC. (That's not Polymer Clay, LOL.)


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 30, 2010)

KDM said:


> Yeah. That's a mod I'm making to the original robot. I've added grayscale discs inside the joints with a phototransistor pointing at each. I hope to use this to read back the joint position. I've got a bunch of telecomms relays and made a serial interface to switch them on and off. The plan is to have teh robot controlled from a PC. (That's not Polymer Clay, LOL.)


When you are done with it, will it fetch a beer?
Check this guy out. He's my son: http://unity3d.com/support/resources/unite-presentations/bringing-star-wars-to-the-iphone


----------



## KDM (Mar 31, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> When you are done with it, will it fetch a beer?
> Check this guy out. He's my son: http://unity3d.com/support/resources/unite-presentations/bringing-star-wars-to-the-iphone



Not until after I strap it to the top of my reprogrammed Roomba. On principle, though, no reason why not. Stone me. When he's done his iPhone can fetch me a beer? To the UK?


----------

